# Making venison hotdogs



## Rancid Crabtree

If your so inclined to turn some of your venison into Weiners, This should help.

WIENERS (FRANKFURTERS) 

INGREDIENTS FOR 10 LBS.

2 cups ice water
2 level tsp. Instacure No. 1
4 Tb. paprika
6 Tb. ground mustard
1 tsp. ground black pepper
1 tsp. ground white pepper
1 tsp. ground celery seeds
1 Tb. mace
1 tsp. garlic powder
4 Tb. salt
2 cups non-fat dry milk 
4 Tb. powdered dextrose
6 lbs. Venison
4 lbs. semi/lean pork trimmings (pork butts)


You may use 1/2 oz. coriander in place of the mace. If a wiener of lighter color is desired, omit the paprika.
Wieners can be made from many different meats, as well as any combination of meats. In some cases, people want to use the leftovers when they butcher their livestock, while others prefer a quality wiener.

GRINDING & MIXING
For home use, grind the meat together using a plate with very fine holes 3/16". After grinding, mix all the meat with above ingredients. Mix for 2-3 minutes or until all ingredients are evenly distributed with the meat. Emulsify meat, following emulsifying instructions found on page 214, then pack into stuffer using a 24-26 mm sheep casing to stuff wieners.

SMOKING AND COOKING
After stuffing, hang wieners on properly spaced smokehouse sticks. Be sure wieners are not touching each other. You may rinse the wieners off with cold water if necessary.

Allow wieners to hang at room temperature When using collagen or synthetic casings, about 30 minutes. Wieners should be smoked as follows:
Place into preheated smokehouse and dry for approximately 30 minutes. Apply heavy smudge for approximately 90 minutes, gradually raise smokehouse temperature to 165° F and smoke until internal temperature of 138° F. Transfer to steam cabinet cooker and cook at 165° F for 5-1 0 minutes, or until an internal temperature of 152-155° F is obtained. Spot-check various wieners to be sure that these temperatures are reached.
If you do not have a steam cabinet, you may leave the wieners in the smokehouse at 165° F until you obtain 152° F internally.
After smoking or cooking, the wieners should be quickly showered with cool water for about 10 minutes or until the internal temperature is reduced to 100-110° F After showering with cold water, allow wieners to chill and dry at room temperature or until desired bloom is obtained.

CHILLING
Wieners should be placed in 45-50° F cooler and chilled until product has reached an internal temperature of 50° F










Before smoking










After


----------



## Spanky

Oscar meyer called, they want yer number!

Way cool, I bet they are good on the grill!

Are they actually fully cooked at this point,safe to eat cold?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

Spanky said:


> Oscar meyer called, they want yer number!
> 
> Way cool, I bet they are good on the grill!
> 
> *Are they actually fully cooked at this point,safe to eat cold?*


Yes, just a short soak in hot water to warm them up after taking them out of the freezer.


----------



## glnmiller

Nice! Looks tasty.


----------



## BarryPatch

How do you emulsify the meat?


----------



## T_Boss

*Shamelessly Stolen from http://www.lets-make-sausage.com 
*

*
*

*Emulsifying Meat
*

Almost all commercially produced hot dogs are made with emulsified meat. You can produce a good frankfurter at home by grinding your meat multiple times through the finest plate on your meat grinder* but... *
*...*If you want to go the extra step (and you own a food processor) you *can* emulsify your frankfurter meat and make something very close to a commercial product (only better).
By the way, this process works nicely for bratwurst, knockwurst, and bologna style sausages also.


Grind your meat twice through the smallest plate of your meat grinder.
Add all of the spices and cure to the meat and mix very well.
Refrigerate the meat mixture for about 30 minutes to make sure it is good and cold.
In small batches, process the chilled meat mixture in your food processor until it is the consistency of a fine mousse (almost like baby food). Continue until all the meat has been emulsified.

I find it is easier to get a good emulsification if I add small amounts of ice water to mixture while it is being processed. You can add as much as 1 1/2 cups of water to 5 lbs of meat without it having any adverse effects on your finished sausage.


----------



## unclebobbo

new member, not sure if you receive this but have tried your recipe, and the results were good, did,nt get the color that you show in pic is it because I used mace instead of coriander or the casings? thanks unclebobbo


----------



## kgalla02

Love hot dogs, love venison ... that's a combo right up there with chocolate & peanut butter, Oreos & milk, bread & butter, PB & jelly, et ... .


----------



## tjfishinboy

What wood are you smoking your dogs with?


----------



## limige

Just found this old post.

Guys at work have had venison hotdogs made in cedar. They are way better than any store bought dog. I would love to try sometime. 

How many have done it?


----------



## GuppyII

I made them about 2 weeks ago, turned out great. I went skinless and didn't smoke them, I simmered them till they hit the right IT.. I'm going to make again in a few weeks, I'm going to use sheep casings and smoke them this time. I'll also cut back on the mace a little bit.


----------

